# 1st Ever Moon Shot



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I am really disappointed in the operators ability or the camera's ability or both.I am toatally confused as to what is what and why for's too.I need some hard ***** C&C that will get me on track with this endeavor,don't worry about my feelings,they are damaged beyond repair, LOL.I believe a Black Box Brownie, circa 1955 would have done better.

Here are a couple of pics that I just took a few hours ago,then the clouds moved in.

The one that shows a little detail (might be clouds passing by) is at full auto,400mm-no TC,f5.6,1/8 sec,ISO 200

The other that looks like a PING PONG BALL against a black backdrop is at Aperture Priority with 1.4X TC thus 560mm,f11,1/125,ISO 200,MF

When using Live View and +5 or +10 magnification it just expanded it off the LCD so I tried to focus with out any mag.You can see what that got me,it sucks too!!!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's another try........

f8,1/400,ISO200,530mm

Whats the next improvement?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

metering is the hardest thing to get right: there's such a huge difference between the light and the dark areas of the frame that it tries to average it and does a really lousy job. It's easier if you've got a spot metering capability.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't have a clue on the spot metering ,I'll have a look see in the book before dark,,,thanks 

dick


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Forget about camera metering all together and shoot manually. Also, focus manually and don't rely on Autofocus. Use a remote shutter release and/or the 2 second timer and mirror lockup. That last one is almost where you want to be exposure wise, can go a bit brighter. If the focus was better, that would be a really good shot.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I was reading the manual on the 100-400 and it says to shut off the IS when used on a tripod as the vibration of the IS motor will in itsself cause camera shake effectively ,I also had my shutter speed a little slow so maybe tonight the results will be better,

I am using a remote release and shooting manually for all settings,I have enabled the spot metering too. The difficulty will be trying to find the moon center with the magnifier enabled .I think I'll just use the view finder,I didn't have any trouble with that.

dick


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Enable Mirror lockup, it is made for shots like this.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's a shot using Spot Metering,IS OFF,f8,1250SS @530 with 1.4 X TC

I think its better but not there yet,to grainy,sure is frustrating. I'll try the mirror lockdown next probably tomorrow I'm to tired to go back out there tonight.

dick


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I went back out one more time heres the new data.

f8
1/1000(was 1250)
ISO 100(was 200)
560mm
Spot Metering

I think the ISO change helped more than anything.It coming but still not there yet.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Good tripod? remote release or use the self timer? If you're touching the camera at all you'll never get a really sharp moon image. I'd also use F8 on the lens for starters unless you have a zillion dollar prime that has a reputation for making it's sharpest shots wide open.

I posted a few comments on moon shots here: http://nolra.deviantart.com/art/Moon-with-the-D90-103147644


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Arlon the numbers in my last entry showed it to be done at f8,I'm on a tri and also using a remote.The only touching of the camera was during focusing and then I would wait for it to settle.

dick


----------

